# Leg Wraps for Shipping



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't actually know how to do it. Do you do like the quilted pads and then secure them with vetwrap?

What do I need to buy in order to wrap my horses legs?


----------



## Lucentael (Apr 5, 2010)

For shipping use shipping boots.

And if you don't know how to wrap a horse's legs (like with polo wraps), don't wrap them. Wrapping incorrectly can do way more harm to your horse's legs than good, so you should only wrap them if you're absolutely certain you can do it right, which also means being physically taught by someone who can do it right. 

I personally don't know too much about using wraps since I don't use them and surely never will, but I'd imagine you'd just purchase polo wraps. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

But again, don't wrap unless you've been taught correctly how to do it.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont actually need to wrap, but I need to provide the supplies to the people who do wrap. Like cause my show team coaches will wrap my horse before they bring him to the show. So I just need the physical stuff.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Google Image Result for http://www.horsetackinternational.com/images/245912-comfort-plus-hipping-boots.JPG i would buy something like this, they are easy to put on and take off


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

You'll need bandages and cottons.
Jacks Premium Standing & Shipping Bandages - Horse Boots & Bandages from Equus Now!
Vacs Bandage Vacs Pro Pillow Wraps - Horse Boots & Bandages from Equus Now!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You really should learn to wrap your horses legs correctly. But if you are shipping, go out to a tack shop and buy shipping boots. They are really easy to learn to use, and aren't as dangerous as Polo Wraps if you wrap them wrong.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I will learn. But its not important that I learn now, what is important now is I buy the supplies.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Pillow wraps and standing bandages 
Bigger pillow wraps for the hind legs.


----------



## jethroish (Sep 19, 2009)

How about sport boots? Have to haul my daughter's horses 2 hours in a few weeks. Two hours may not warrant any wrapping, but would it be ok to use the sport boots for the ride?


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

jethroish said:


> How about sport boots? Have to haul my daughter's horses 2 hours in a few weeks. Two hours may not warrant any wrapping, but would it be ok to use the sport boots for the ride?


Are we talking sport boots like SMBs? Personally, I wouldn't. I don't feel they offer the protection that bandages or boots do. 
That said, I don't know why a few people have suggested polos.. In my opinion a polo is not going to handle the shock of legs banging together at that force on the highway. My horse gets wrapped in No Bows and shipping bandages, or he gets booted. 
Your horses legs are all you have to stand on! Pretty important to protect them to the best of your ability


----------



## jethroish (Sep 19, 2009)

kmacdougall said:


> Are we talking sport boots like SMBs? Personally, I wouldn't. I don't feel they offer the protection that bandages or boots do.
> That said, I don't know why a few people have suggested polos.. In my opinion a polo is not going to handle the shock of legs banging together at that force on the highway. My horse gets wrapped in No Bows and shipping bandages, or he gets booted.
> Your horses legs are all you have to stand on! Pretty important to protect them to the best of your ability


 
Equine Classic Legacy's. I was thinking more for support than banging, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

For under an hour, I just put my brushing boots on.(I have a quite traveler)

as for wrapping, no-bows or pillow wraps, and stable bandeges. They can also be used for support wraps(the no-bows) with linament.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't bother wrapping a horse to trailer it. If I couldn't get where I needed to go without the horse getting hurt then I wouldn't own the thing. And what are brushing boots? Don't tell me you have to put boots on a horse to brush them too.

Horses are not so fragile that we have to keep them padded and covered up so as not to hurt them. Your horse may get a scratch or two but I have hauled all kinds of horses in every kind of trailer built over all kinds of roads and never have I had one seriously injured. Shipping boots are great things for tack stores and they make over-protective owners feel good but they do nothing for the horse. If I had a horse that was a hazard to himself in the trailer then I would work on those issues rather than depend on some nylon and cotton batting to keep him safe.


----------



## Zenga (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't put anything on at all. You should really never ship in bandages. It's far too easy for the bandage to slip or unravel thus bowing or otherwise injuring your horse. You should never use vetwrap over quilts, and it should never be on for long periods of time. 

We go to the keenland thoroughbred Yearling sale in Kentucky every year. We spend an average of $40,000 to $500,000 per horse. We do not bandage for shipping or use boots and have never had a problem. Zenyatta doesn't even ship in boots or bandages and that filly is worth at LEAST 8 figures. 

If you must put something on your horses legs, go buy shipping boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Acctually... She is wraped... I was with her whn they were wrapping her to go home from Oaklawn Saturday night...

And if done right bandages won't slip an inch.

And, some owners just want to ensure the saftey of the legs if you are spending so much money going to a show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ask the people who are going to be doing the wrapping what they like to use. What we suggest does not matter if your wrapping person wants a specific product.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, I wrap for protection and it is warranted. Just because you think it's unnecessary doesn't mean it is--that's like saying having a pad under your saddle is just for over-protective owners. It's there for a reason.

I'm not so much worried while shipping about anything other than my horse stumbling after a bump, pot-hole, or unexpected turn on the drivers fault where my horse might nick himself. I've seen a horse take off half his left front heel from being trailered without bell boots. Yeah-- 98% of the time the horses are fine, but it's like wearing a seat belt for me. I use it to protect myself and most of the time it doesn't actively do anything--but when I need it, I'm glad I have it.

As for what--like others have said, pillow wraps and standing wraps (NOT track bandages!) and I would recommend some rubber bell boots, but that's me personally.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

YES! I NEVER have a horse go in a trailer without bell boots on! Even if I leave the rest of the leg bare, bell boots most definatly


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My horse looks like a retard when I trailer him there is so much crap on him. Again with my "better safe than sorry" mentality I guess. Then again I have actually had a horse come flying off the highway in a trailer and walk out with little more than a few bruises because I had the forethought to put shipping boots on him.

I use shipping boots if the horse is not a kicker, and is in an angle haul or straight haul with little chance to move around. I especially use shipping boots when the stalls are partitioned to the floor to prevent the horse rubbing its legs against the partitions (I have also had this happen).
When the horse is in a box, or otherwise freestanding I wrap. If the horse can move, I don't want him to get caught up in boots. Wrapping takes longer and is way easier to screw up than just putting boots on, but it is "safer" in a box, although they won't provide as much protection. For kickers I only wrap or leave their hind legs bare. They can very easily kick boots down or off, making for a more dangerous situation.

Anyways. For shipping. I use plain plain stuff. Not a huge fan of the pillow wraps because they bunch a lot easier than the plain "no-bow" ones.
"No-bow"s:








and the bandages are a lot thinner, stretchier and longer than polos (you can still get them in awesome colours though):









You should also ask whoever is wrapping your horse what they prefer to use.


----------



## PaintingMissy (Nov 9, 2009)

I think your ignorant if you believe that not wrapping legs is a good thing. I always wrap. The one time I didnt my mare cut her pastern on a five minute ride over to my trainers. I think that its better to be safe then sorry and time spent wrapping is never wasted in my book


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> Yes, I wrap for protection and it is warranted. Just because you think it's unnecessary doesn't mean it is--that's like saying having a pad under your saddle is just for over-protective owners. It's there for a reason.


The only reason it's there is to protect your saddle. Most other countries do not use a pad, and it is not necessary. It's ironic that we will pad up a horse to fit an ill fitting saddle and then preach about comfort and safety.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

PaintingMissy said:


> I think your ignorant if you believe that not wrapping legs is a good thing. I always wrap. The one time I didnt my mare cut her pastern on a five minute ride over to my trainers. I think that its better to be safe then sorry and time spent wrapping is never wasted in my book


Based on that logic, we should never leave our horses unwrapped right? In the stall, in the pasture, in the trailer, they should be wrapped at all times to prevent injury.

Horses will always hurt themselves. If you have a horse prone to hurting itself, by all means, go ahead and wrap. My horses get tossed in a trailer naked, though sometimes with the saddle on if I need to get somewhere quick. They know where to put their feet.

The only time I would consider wrapping is on an extended journey with long hours in the trailer for support of the legs.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I can see where both sides are coming from, here.

It may not be that your horse is a bad loader, kicks the trailer, fights with other horses in the trailer. What if you hit a pothole? Or if someone cuts you off and you have to brake hard or swerve? All those things can cause the horse to be off balance and step on his own legs. What if you're in an accident? A bandage or boot might keep a piece of metal from cutting a tendon, artery, etc. 

I see the "they're a horse, let them be" side. But some things are out of the owner's/horse's/hauler's hands. You have to be safe out there when there are a LOT of dumb drivers who don't seem to realize you have live animals cruising down the highway at 65 mph. 

I'm not one to always boot/wrap. Depends on the horse. Haven't booted Beau since November for shows because he's always by himself and he's quiet. But, after thinking about what I just typed, he's going to start being booted/wrapped (depending on hauling distance) again.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Based on that logic, we should never leave our horses unwrapped right? In the stall, in the pasture, in the trailer, they should be wrapped at all times to prevent injury.
> 
> Horses will always hurt themselves. If you have a horse prone to hurting itself, by all means, go ahead and wrap. My horses get tossed in a trailer naked, though sometimes with the saddle on if I need to get somewhere quick. They know where to put their feet.
> 
> The only time I would consider wrapping is on an extended journey with long hours in the trailer for support of the legs.


I agree.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My point essentially being all those things can happen in a pasture during day to day life as well. What if you're in an accident and the wraps come undone or get cut and get tangled in something and actually cause the death of your horse? There are ALWAYS "what ifs". It's great if whoever wants to wrap or use boots, but calling those who don't ignorant is just silly in my opinion. I would be way better off wrapping my mare in the pasture, she always managed to come in with nicks on her legs! And yet in 24 years, I haven't had a single nick, cut or injury when hauling, even with her! :lol:


----------

